# Need a new alternator but my local garage cant find the right part



## jtonky (Mar 11, 2021)

Hello all, I have a 1999 Fiat Ducato 1.9 TD and the Alternator is overcharging the battery. Does anyone know of a good "vintage" parts dealer as I am struggling to find one online?

This issue, causes the battery warning light to come on and when it's on all the electrics (Indicators specifically) stop working. Stop the Van and everything is fine as the battery is not being overcharged. 

My local garage has had 3 alternators delivered for a 1.9 TD but they are all wrong with the wrong measurement for the mounts and whilst they are looking I wondered if the community had any recommendations.

Otherwise, we might have to go down the refurb route which could be costly.

Thank you in advance.
John


----------



## Relyat (Oct 6, 2020)

You might try asking here









FIAT Ducato


The internet's #1 online community and oracle for talk on all things FIAT Ducato. Ask questions in the forum, fix common issues using our helpful guides, upload your photos to the gallery or buy and sell with the online classifieds.




www.fiatforum.com


----------



## jtonky (Mar 11, 2021)

Relyat said:


> You might try asking here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up, done!
(1) Technical - Need a new alternator but my local garage can't find the right part (1999 1.9 TD) | The FIAT Forum


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Maybe you just need a new regulator not a new alternator.

Any good alternator repair shop should be able to advise.

The local garage should know that.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

From our experience getting it rebuillt was cheaper than buying new, but that was on a “vintage” ambulance - the requirements are very similar though.


----------

